# German WWII Replica, Firing Weapons.



## pardus (Jan 28, 2015)

It's about time!

New manufactured MP40 in 9mm.

There is a good FG42 out there in both 8mm Mauser and 7.62x51mm now.
I'm really hoping someone starts making an STG44 in 7.62x39mm too... Sacrilege for sure in that caliber, but it's close to the original and a LOT cheaper.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Jan 29, 2015)

Nice!!


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 29, 2015)

oh man...I would love to have one of those FG42's !!


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 31, 2015)

There's an StG44 in .22. Not the same but would be fun! 

http://www.americantactical.us/3108/detail.html


----------

